# Urdu-Hindi: paibastah (पैबस्तः)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Meaning of word and a simple sentence for its usage will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

_paibastah_ = پابستہ _paabastah_ = confined, restrained. But also firm, established. 

Can be used in more than one way! What is the context?


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> _paibastah_ = پابستہ _paabastah_ = confined, restrained. But also firm, established.
> 
> Can be used in more than one way! What is the context?




Faylasoof SaaHib, I believe the word in question is "paivastah".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I think it is pronounced as 'paibastah' according to the way it is writtn in Hindi anyway. Anyone can provide a sentence for the most common usage of this word?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> I think it is pronounced as 'paibastah' according to the way it is writtn in Hindi anyway.



Hope you won't mind, but what is the context where you are finding these words? In a school/course book, newspaper, or just an Urdu dictionary...? As you might have noticed, many words can have a variety of meanings depending on the context in which they are found/used...so it would be helpful to know!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it is pronounced as 'paibastah' according to the way it is writtn in Hindi anyway. Anyone can provide a sentence for the most common usage of this word?
> 
> Thanks!




If you are not on a top secret mission, what are the words before and after "paibastah"? In other words, for the umpteenth time, if you wish to have accurate answers, please provide the context. Sooner or later we will get fed up of asking you the same question and you will be disappointed with not getting any answers.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi All,

gussa mat ho QURESHPOR bhai... Stay cool . Like I said, these are all random, stand-alone words given to me as I have passed them to you... In fact, the context has to be provided by you guys based on your experience and your usage since I am still a learner of Hindi (you guys would have noticed my lack of strong grammer by now)    So, just voice out any thoughts you have about my words, doesn't have to be dictionary obscure meanings, just the meanings as in the most frequently used context. I normally would appreciate simple sentences too in order to better understand the flow of grammer. 

Hope Faylasoof doesn' delete this as out of topic! For eg, Faylasoof himself has provided many meanings but which is the most common one in the most common context? Finding that out would my mission here


----------



## Alfaaz

Searched Google and found this: (probably a little too complex, but interesting Urdu poetry! One can practice translation, learn new words, grammar, etc.) (It has a big izaafat -e- that lafz puchnevala asked about previously!)

بے نياز غم پيماں وفا ہو جاناں
تم بھي اوروں کي طرح مجھ سے جدا ہو جاناں

ميں بھي پلکوں پہ سجا لوں گا لہو کي بونديں
تم بھي پابستہ زنجير حنا ہو جاناں

.....

Be-Niyaaz-E-Gam-E-Paimaan-E-wafaa Ho Jaanaa
Tum Bhii Auron Kii Tarah Mujh Se Judaa Ho Jaanaa

Main Bhii Palakon Pe Sajaa Lon Ga Lahuu Kii Bondain
Tum Bhii Paabasta-E-Zanjeer-E-Hinaa Ho Jaanaa

.....

Does anyone know who it is by? 

Edit: (Just found out it's by Ahmad Faraz!)


----------



## Alfaaz

An attempt, not sure if it will be correct though:

وہ دفتر کے کام میں اتنا پابست ہو گیا ہے کہ اسکو کچھ بھی یاد نہیں رہتا!
woh daftar ke kaam mein itnaa paabast ho gaya hai keh usko kuchh bhi yaad naheen rehta! 
He has become so occupied with/confined to office work that he doesn't remember anything/cannot recall anything...


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> gussa mat ho QURESHPOR bhai... Stay cool . Like I said, these are all random, stand-alone words given to me as I have passed them to you... _*In fact, the context has to be provided by you guys based on your experience and your usage since I am still a learner of Hindi (you guys would have noticed my lack of strong grammer by now)*_    So, just voice out any thoughts you have about my words, doesn't have to be dictionary obscure meanings, just the meanings as in the most frequently used context. I normally would appreciate simple sentences too in order to better understand the flow of grammer.
> 
> Hope Faylasoof doesn' delete this as out of topic! For eg, Faylasoof himself has provided many meanings but which is the most common one in the most common context? Finding that out would my mission here


 I_*'m sorry, but the context has to come from the one querying, i.e. you! So do let us know where you came across this word and others. Many of us can read Nagri so please give us a short (not more than four-line) quotation.*_

I'm indeed providing a number of meanings in various threads but where needed I and others also give the context where such a meaning is found. So please, once again, give us the context otherwise we can't really help you as many words have very different, context-dependent meanings! Take your present query: *paibastah*, which really is *paabastah*, I hope, and not *paivastah*_,_ as QP SaaHib suggested. I guess he may have thought that you mistyped! Always possible, but the context will easily tell us which one it ought to be. 

So far I'm working on the basis that it is पैबस्तः _paibastah _= पैबस्ता _paibastaa_!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> An attempt, not sure if it will be correct though:
> 
> وہ دفتر کے کام میں اتنا پابست ہو گیا ہے کہ اسکو کچھ بھی یاد نہیں رہتا!
> woh daftar ke kaam mein itnaa paabast ho gaya hai keh usko kuchh bhi yaad naheen rehta!
> He has become so occupied with/confined to office work that he doesn't remember anything/cannot recall anything...



Alfaaz bhai,

Thanks for your effort. This was what I was expecting, a simple sentence in the most common context    I was wondering that if instead I want to use 'paibastah/paibastaa', would it be correct to say 'woh daftar ke kaam mein itnaa paabastaa/paibastah hai keh usko kuchh bhi yaad naheen rehta!' ?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Dear Faylasoof bhai,

Like I have said repeatedly, these words were stand-alone and given to me without context and if a context is really wanted, the most I can do is create a sentence with a meaning provided in the dictionary which is liable to be misleading....


----------



## Alfaaz

> gussa


It's غصہ /*gh*ussah...


> Thanks for your effort. This was what I was expecting, a simple sentence in the most common context  I was wondering that if instead I want to use 'paibastah/paibastaa', would it be correct to say


Your welcome! It was just an attempt as stated previously, and not sure whether it was even correct or not in the first place. Therefore, you should wait for someone else to answer. 


> Like I have said repeatedly, these words were stand-alone and given to me without context


Don't mean to be nosy or rude, but by what/whom are these words "given" to you.....? یا پھر کیا آپکو الہام ہوتا ہے یا وحی ملتی ہے - ya phir kya aapko ilhaam hota hai ya waHii milti hai..... ? (this sentence might have two more new words to learn...!)

(Again, the reason for asking this is that many words might have multiple meanings (sometimes more than 10! ) and it would be too much to list all of them/translate as explained in the "faqat vs. sirf" thread...)


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> It's غصہ /*gh*ussah...
> 
> Your welcome! It was just an attempt as stated previously, and not sure whether it was even correct or not in the first place. Therefore, you should wait for someone else to answer.
> 
> Don't mean to be nosy or rude, but by what/whom are these words "given" to you.....? یا پھر کیا آپکو الہام ہوتا ہے یا وحی ملتی ہے - ya phir kya aapko ilhaam hota hai ya waHii milti hai..... ? (this sentence might have two more new words to learn...!)
> 
> (Again, the reason for asking this is that many words might have multiple meanings (sometimes more than 10! ) and it would be too much to list all of them/translate as explained in the "faqat vs. sirf" thread...)



Hi,

Somehow in Hindi, it is written as 'ग़ुस्सा' rather than 'घुस्सा' which implies 'gussa' rather than 'ghussa', maybe both is possible... For, the source of these words, they were given to me as more advanced extra knowledge vocabulary by a language instructor quite some time ago. Only got round to going through them now  Like I said, I am only asking you guys to relate the most usually used meaning and usage as a native speaker of Urdu/Hindi in everyday language not as a dictionary


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Alfaaz bhai,
> 
> I was wondering that if instead I want to use 'paibastah/paibastaa', would it be correct to say 'woh daftar ke kaam mein itnaa paabastaa/paibastah hai keh usko kuchh bhi yaad naheen rehta!' ?



Some clarification needed here. Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Dear Faylasoof bhai,
> 
> Like I have said repeatedly, these words were stand-alone and given to  me without context and if a context is really wanted, the most I can do  is create a sentence with a meaning provided in the dictionary which is  liable to be misleading....


 Bahi SaaHib, I do understand  your position now, I think. If people are asking you the meanings of  these words then you may, if you wish, ask them what the context is. If this info is not forthcoming then of course we shall try to help you as much as we can despite the lack of context!



lafz_puchnevala said:


> Originally Posted by *lafz_puchnevala*
> Alfaaz bhai,
> 
> I was wondering that if instead I want to use 'paibastah/paibastaa',  would it be correct to say 'woh daftar ke _*kaam mein itnaa  paabastaa/paibastah hai *_keh usko kuchh bhi yaad naheen rehta!' ?
> 
> 
> 
> Some clarification needed here. Thanks!
Click to expand...

 I think you can say that here _paabastah / paibastah_ can be translated as "_*tied down*_":  _He is so *tied down in his office work *that he can’t remember anything!
_


----------

